# Answering questions in the forum



## cliedo (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it appriate the way I answered a question see the last post of a question i answered. any comment or criticsism would be appreciated


----------



## oversize (Nov 21, 2008)

As long as you dont offend anyone and be respectful to others

everything should be fine!


----------



## rliegh (Nov 22, 2008)

cliedo said:
			
		

> Is it appriate the way I answered a question see the last post of a question i answered. any comment or criticsism would be appreciated


As long as you're civil and say more than "RTFM" it's probably all good. ï¿½jr


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 8, 2009)

A small Q.
In which format do I need to input the "solved" tag to get it visible?


----------



## alie (Mar 9, 2009)

@fbsduser: what do u mean by that ?


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 9, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> @fbsduser: what do u mean by that ?


I mean that some threads are marked with this "prefix": [SOLVED].
And I wanted to know how you make a thread that I started and is now solved properly get marked with that prefix.


----------



## alie (Mar 9, 2009)

click edit button and then click go advanced button. change ur prefix from (no prefix] to [Solved]


----------

